# Testing out GIMP



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Well I was playing around with the camera and grabbed GIMP to play with. Definitely is interesting that playing with a few settings you can bring out faded or misrepresented colors back to the picture. I'm all noob when it comes to teh DSLR and photo editing but it sure seems liek it will be fun to play with.

Craig


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Shooting in RAW?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Craigthor,

I have used GIMP and found it full featured but somewhat cumbersome and not real intuitive, for the last year or so I have been using Photoscape which may have fewer features but I find is easier for the functions I use and more intuitive.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Nubster said:


> Shooting in RAW?


pretty sure I'm still shooting in jpeg as I try to learn the ins and outs of the camera. 

Craig


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

You should shoot a few RAW shots and play with those in post processing. If you liked what you could do with jpegs, you'll be amazed with what you can do with RAW. It's seriously not an advanced way to shoot. I'd recommend anyone to shoot RAW.


----------

